# [C{XX}Flags]sse3 vers !sse3

## yoyo

Bonjour à tous,

Voila ma question : je possède actuellement un amd64 core Venice supportant par conséquent les jeux d'instructions SSE3. J'ai décidé de m'offrir un amd64X2 (socket 939) et je viens de m'apercevoir que ce dual-core ne semble pas supporter ce jeu d'instructions.

Bien entendu, j'ai inclus le support SSE3 dans mes C{XX}Flags et ma question porte sur deux points :

- quels sont les paquets affectés par ce flag et quels sont les risques pour la stabilité de mon système de ne pas les recompiler

Le cas échéant, est-il nécessaire de recompiler mon "system" avant le changement de CPU (je suis en "~amd64" pour l'ensemble de la toolchain) ?

Merci,

Enjoy !

----------

## Oupsman

Euh mon X2 3800+ en S939 supporte le SSE3 je crois bien. Je vais quand même vérifier ce soir.

EDIT : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00031326.html

ca c'est mon proc. Il supporte le SSE3, mais pas le SSSE3 (grosso modo, ca correspond à un SSE3.9, un précurseur du SSE4 quoi)

----------

## ryo-san

salut, 

A ma connaissance , il n'y a qu emplayer qui supporte ce jeu d'instruction.

Tu peux sans probleme laisser ton systeme tel quel et enlever sse3 de tes use seulement .

+

EDIT: oula on ne parle pas de la meme chose   :Razz:  , j'ai mal lu.

pour les cflags , je l'enleverais mais je ne crois pas que cela nuise a la stabilité du systeme, de toute maniere il faut un code specifique et comme te l'ai dit ne connais que mplayer qui l'ai inclus.De plus , Oupsman a raison , ton proc devrais le supporter quand meme , ca date de 2004.Last edited by ryo-san on Fri Dec 14, 2007 12:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Oupsman

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> salut, 
> 
> A ma connaissance , il n'y a qu emplayer qui supporte ce jeu d'instruction.
> 
> Tu peux sans probleme laisser ton systeme tel quel et enlever sse3 de tes use seulement .
> ...

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ca faisait un bout de temps qu'on me l'avait pas faite celle-ci  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## ryo-san

 :Smile: 

arf, pardon  :Razz: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Euh mon X2 3800+ en S939 supporte le SSE3 je crois bien. Je vais quand même vérifier ce soir.
> 
> EDIT : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00031326.html
> 
> ca c'est mon proc. Il supporte le SSE3, mais pas le SSSE3 (grosso modo, ca correspond à un SSE3.9, un précurseur du SSE4 quoi)

 Voici la fice "technique" du cpu que j'ai commandé : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00065629.html. Et le SSE3 est bien marqué comme non supporté ...   :Confused: 

Une erreur du site ... peut-être, mais sur rdc il est également marqué non supporté.

Quelqu'un possède ce cpu et pourrai me poster un "cat /proc/cpuinfo" ?

Merci.

PS : je devrais trouver des sources d'informations plus fiables qu'ldlc ou rdc, amha  :Mr. Green: .

----------

## anigel

Bonjour,

AMD X2 3800+ ici, en socket 939.

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 43

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 2000.000

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt lm 3dnowext 3dnow pni lahf_lm cmp_legacy

bogomips        : 4023.71

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp
```

----------

## ryo-san

 *Quote:*   

> SSE3, connu aussi par son nom de code interne Prescott New Instructions (PNI)

  d'apres wikipedia et je vois PNI dans les instructions.

Maintenant ...   :Question:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## yoyo

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   SSE3, connu aussi par son nom de code interne Prescott New Instructions (PNI)  d'apres wikipedia et je vois PNI dans les instructions.
> 
> Maintenant ...   

 C'est effectivement ça .... Donc le cpu supporterait le jeu d'instruction sse3 (ça semble être le cas pour tous les amd64X2 sur le site d'amd a priori).

Merci à tous.

PS : je marquerai ce fil résolu lorsque je recevrai mon cpu ...   :Wink: 

----------

## ryo-san

petit complement :

```

cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 15

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6400  @ 2.13GHz

stepping   : 6

cpu MHz      : 2133.335

cache size   : 2048 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 2

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 10

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips   : 4269.12

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor   : 1

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 15

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6400  @ 2.13GHz

stepping   : 6

cpu MHz      : 2133.335

cache size   : 2048 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 1

cpu cores   : 2

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 10

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips   : 4266.70

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

sur mon core2duo qui supporte SSE3 et SSSE3, bizarre comme notation mais cela reste supporté.

+

----------

## geekounet

Oui c'est le flag pni qui indique le support du sse3  :Smile: 

EDIT: zut, 2 posts pendant que j'écrivais ma ligne :/

----------

## Oupsman

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Euh mon X2 3800+ en S939 supporte le SSE3 je crois bien. Je vais quand même vérifier ce soir.
> 
> EDIT : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00031326.html
> 
> ca c'est mon proc. Il supporte le SSE3, mais pas le SSSE3 (grosso modo, ca correspond à un SSE3.9, un précurseur du SSE4 quoi) Voici la fice "technique" du cpu que j'ai commandé : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00065629.html. Et le SSE3 est bien marqué comme non supporté ...  
> ...

 

 :Arrow:  http://firebirdnews.blogspot.com/2006/10/building-time-on-dual-cores-amd-athlon.html

```

cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor : 0

vendor_id : AuthenticAMD

cpu family : 15

model : 75

model name : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+

stepping : 2

cpu MHz : 1000.000

cache size : 512 KB

physical id : 0

siblings : 2

core id : 0

cpu cores : 2

fdiv_bug : no

hlt_bug : no

f00f_bug : no

coma_bug : no

fpu : yes

fpu_exception : yes

cpuid level : 1

wp : yes

flags : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt lm 3dnowext 3dnow pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm cr8legacy ts fid vid ttp tm stc

bogomips : 2007.24

processor : 1

vendor_id : AuthenticAMD

cpu family : 15

model : 75

model name : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+

stepping : 2

cpu MHz : 1000.000

cache size : 512 KB

physical id : 0

siblings : 2

core id : 1

cpu cores : 2

fdiv_bug : no

hlt_bug : no

f00f_bug : no

coma_bug : no

fpu : yes

fpu_exception : yes

cpuid level : 1

wp : yes

flags : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt lm 3dnowext 3dnow pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm cr8legacy ts fid vid ttp tm stc

bogomips : 2007.24

```

----------

